# Where the F&** is the EGR Valve located on the MK3 Wolfsburg Edition



## falkonusn (Mar 9, 2012)

New to VWs. Just baught a 1999 Mk3 Jetta Wolfsburg edition and I am having difficulty, both searching for and reading through the Hanes manual on just exactly where is the EGR valve. This is driving me insane. I've worked on vehicles before and have many times replaced EGR valves on other vehicles, however this is my first Euro car.
I know very little about this vehicle but here is what I know:

Engine - 2.0 

Engine Code - The Haynes manual says its ABA (Not really sure, where would I find it, I looked on the Engine and the doors, Nothing!)

Please, I need a straight answer. If you do not know the answer to my question DO NOT POST! I do not want anyone wasting my time. Thank you


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

You'd probably get more replies posting in the MKIII specific forums.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?3-Golf-III-amp-Jetta-III

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?28-2.0-Liter-Engine-Forum

ABA is the only 2.0L on MKIIIs in the USA.

On MKIIIs with ABA 2.0Ls, the EGR valve is on the back side of the engine between the intake manifold and firewall. It looks like a sideways UFO about 3 inches in diameter that has a copper tube about 3/8 inch diameter connected to it with the other end of the tube connected to the exhaust manifold.

Ditch the Haynes manual and pick up a Bentley Publisher's A3 Service Manual for the MKIII A3 chassis. It may cost a bit more (~$60) but we're lucky enough to have such a book in print for these cars. It has all the information you'll ever need to repair your car.


----------



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awful rude for someone who became a member just to post this one question


----------



## falkonusn (Mar 9, 2012)

*Negative*

I will actually be on this website very often. No pun intended. I have read posts where noobs a chastized. Lol. Dont be affended friend


----------



## falkonusn (Mar 9, 2012)

*NIce!*

Thanks alot. you saved me a headache:thumbup:


----------

